# Rogue won't start



## Andrew Bryan (Apr 21, 2019)

My 2013 rogue had a radiator leak and overheated last night. After filling the radiator and letting it cool down, it wouldn't start. Checking the codes, they read out engine over temp and bad MAF sensor. So I replaced the radiator and the MAF sensor, but car still wouldn't start. Checked the codes again, it read IAT over voltage. Reset codes and then it just reads out error code 0000 and still won't start. I'm lost. Please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Post the actual ECU fault codes here so that we can further help you with the diagnosis. Some components have multiple codes; that's why we need actual codes.


----------

